
K I get Uber - harshasrinivas
https://500ish.com/k-i-get-uber-14a349f953cb
======
a_small_island
Why do these VC's keep trying to prop up this idea that chat bots are the way
of the future. Who hasn't interacted with a chat bot in the past 20 years on
the internet? It's not new. Perhaps he enjoys FB parsing his private
conversation with his wife though.

